# B-Easy has left BBF...



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Allow me to re-re-introduce myself...

:baseldance:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Only right..shoulda never changed. :rock:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Just as it should be!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was gonna tell you that you should go back to UD40. Good decision!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You cocky mother ****ers are making threads on everything these days.

Big news is coming out within the next 1 week to 5 years about the Reverse Bandwagon Cavaliers. That's the real news, you mother ****ers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man you should've went ham with the CB4 gimmick :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Misleading thread title. Ah well.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> You cocky mother ****ers are making threads on everything these days.
> 
> Big news is coming out within the next 1 week to 5 years about the Reverse Bandwagon Cavaliers. That's the real news, you mother ****ers.


sigged


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Does R-Star need to get spray painted?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Does R-Star need to get spray painted?


Nobody ****ing spray paints R-Star. 


Let me break it down for you guys. You guys are the guys that still wore white when the Red and Black Attack showed up. Me and the Reverse Bandwagon? We're the mother ****ing Wolf Pac.










_Don't turn your back on the Wolf Pac....... you might end up in a body bag._


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> I was gonna tell you that you should go back to UD40. Good decision!


Wade2Bease is next might I suggest Wade2Bron...but you have to pay me royalties.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Who is Super Friends?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Nobody ****ing spray paints R-Star.
> 
> 
> Let me break it down for you guys. You guys are the guys that still wore white when the Red and Black Attack showed up. Me and the Reverse Bandwagon? We're the mother ****ing Wolf Pac.
> ...


It looks like somebody is missing from Shutter Island :spanky::spanky::spanky::krazy::krazy::krazy::krazy::krazy::krazy:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Nobody ****ing spray paints R-Star.
> 
> 
> Let me break it down for you guys. You guys are the guys that still wore white when the Red and Black Attack showed up. Me and the Reverse Bandwagon? We're the mother ****ing Wolf Pac.
> ...


:lol:

Didn't the Wolfpack end up joining the nWo.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Little do they know (c) Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Who is Super Friends?


Formerly HeatLunatic


REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Wade2Bease is next might I suggest Wade2Bron...but you have to pay me royalties.


Wade2Bron was my 2nd choice


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys are confusing with your ****ing nick changes. Do like me and just stick to a ****ing name


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> :lol:
> 
> Didn't the Wolfpack end up joining the nWo.


Wolfpack was nWo from day one. nWo Red and nWo white. It was widely known as the A-Team (red) and the B-Team (white). Perfect example is when The Giant (The Big Show) kept complaining about the Wolfpack never including him, and saying "What, are white shirts the damn B-Team?". At the end of the episode he was tasered and sent to the WWE.

Reverse Bandwagon is the Wolfpack. Get in line B-Team.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Reverse Bandwagon has already been given a wrestling name.

Deal with it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Wolfpack was nWo from day one. nWo Red and nWo white. It was widely known as the A-Team (red) and the B-Team (white). Perfect example is when The Giant (The Big Show) kept complaining about the Wolfpack never including him, and saying "What, are white shirts the damn B-Team?". At the end of the episode he was tasered and sent to the WWE.
> 
> Reverse Bandwagon is the Wolfpack. Get in line B-Team.


There was no red til later on down the line..then the wolfpac rejoined with the nWo white..and then there was the A team and the B team that Big Show was complaining about.

Reverse Bandwagon = Misifts

or you can be Right to Censor


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> The Reverse Bandwagon has already been given a wrestling name.
> 
> Deal with it.


When anyone on your B-Team matches the elegance and majesty that Danny Ferry captured over his career with the Cavs, _then_ you can tell R-Star what's what.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> There was no red til later on down the line..then the wolfpac rejoined with the nWo white..and then there was the A team and the B team that Big Show was complaining about.
> 
> Reverse Bandwagon = Misifts
> 
> or you can be Right to Censor


I'm half drunk (maybe three quarters), trying to remember wrestling of yester year. I won't be 100% accurate.

And we sure as **** aren't the Misfits. 

We're the ****ing Hart Foundation. How do you cock suckers like them apples.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/6322432-post61.html

Too late.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I'm half drunk (maybe three quarters), trying to remember wrestling of yester year. I won't be 100% accurate.
> 
> And we sure as **** aren't the Misfits.
> 
> We're the ****ing Hart Foundation. How do you cock suckers like them apples.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/6322432-post61.html
> 
> Too late.


The day bandwagoners are able to label R-Star is the day I'll punch my wife in the face more than 3 times.

3 times seems to be enough to get the point across.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Obviously I'm Brett ****ing Heart.

I haven't heard from PornPlayer in a while, he might be dead, but if not, he can be Davie Boy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm gonna love R-Star's drunken rambling all season long :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I gotta change mine also!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MB30 = Wade County.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Any ideas?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

King_James
Bosh_Pit

:whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dexter's Lab


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Any ideas?


3 Kings :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> MB30 = Wade County.


No more initials, huh? Gotta get used to this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah thought it was time for a change hehe.

I was considering LBJ6 and the like, but figured Wade County was a good choice.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> [/IMG]


****....... That just happened didn't it? 

I don't know how to do stuff like that, so you got me. I got spray painted. 

I got spray painted. I was in the ring thanking the fans and talking up my next match, and boom, baseball bat to the back of the head and I'm getting spray painted.

I was in the locker room shaking my tag team partners hand after a good match and boom, he kicks me in the nuts. As I look up hes taking off our tag team shirt to show an nWo cut off. As I realize whats happening hes already putting me in his special move. Fade to black as I see him pulling out the black spray paint.


I got spray painted.....


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

DQ for 3 should become The Oracle


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

R-Star said:


> ****....... That just happened didn't it?
> 
> I don't know how to do stuff like that, so you got me. I got spray painted.
> 
> ...


That's your avatar now? Awesome. Come join the hWo, we welcome you!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaoxia said:


> That's your avatar now? Awesome. Come join the hWo, we welcome you!


I am the innovator of the Reverse Bandwagon. The guy who in 30 years when the Cavs make the playoffs will say "I told you so! The Cavs never needed Lebron!"

Cavs in 2099 baby. Call your bookie and place the bet, take your stub and lock it up in your Winston safe and set the time lock for 2099. Your grandchildrens children will thank you when the safe opens up and their every dream comes true. 


I hate the hWo. As the Reverse Bandwagon, I hate everything they stand for. But they still spray painted me. 

It happened.

Man I wish it didn't happen.

But I got spray painted like some sort of 50 post new user punk. 



Right in my face man. He did it right in R-Stars face.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

R-Star said:


> ****....... That just happened didn't it?
> 
> I don't know how to do stuff like that, so you got me. I got spray painted.
> 
> ...


Print Screen --> Paste into MS Paint --> Spray Paint all over the picture --> Press Save and upload it. 


Looking forward to what you can come up with.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoa...giving out hWo secrets myst?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm camping with the wife and its almost time to watch some Mad Men or X-Files on the ipad. If I remember tomorrow or when I get home I will work on something maybe. I already got spray painted. Spray painting back isn't the answer. The answer is at the bottom of my next drink, or the one after. I need to buy a plane ticket and pop out from the bushes and tazer Dre when he least expects it. I need to spray paint Dre's bosses car saying "I ****ing quit!". 

I'm Brett Hart. I'm the Reverse Bandwagon. I am R-Star. I will figure something out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm camping with the wife and its almost time to watch some Mad Men or X-Files on the ipad. If I remember tomorrow or when I get home I will work on something maybe. I already got spray painted. Spray painting back isn't the answer. The answer is at the bottom of my next drink, or the one after. I need to buy a plane ticket and pop out from the bushes and tazer Dre when he least expects it. I need to spray paint Dre's bosses car saying "I ****ing quit!".
> 
> I'm Brett Hart. I'm the Reverse Bandwagon. I am R-Star. I will figure something out.


I approve this message.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a declaration of war. We have all boring offseason..we'll see who makes it to opening night intact.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

myst said:


> Print Screen --> Paste into MS Paint --> Spray Paint all over the picture --> Press Save and upload it.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to what you can come up with.


How do you upload pics without having to attach them?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Go to tinypic.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> Whoa...giving out hWo secrets myst?


It wouldn't be wrestling if it wasn't scripted.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dexter's Lab


I second this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Right now Im properly confused. B-Easy is now UD40..I was thinking MB30 was UD40..aghhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who the hell is Brett Hart? I know who Bret Hart is...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Basel said:


> Who the hell is Brett Hart? I know who Bret Hart is...


Brett Hart must be the German version. It means "as hard as a board". I'm not kidding.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

FX™ said:


> Right now Im properly confused. B-Easy is now UD40..I was thinking MB30 was UD40..aghhhhhhhhhh lol


UD40 was the name that made my BBF career.

I came in as Go DJ! five years ago, swtiched to UD40, then B-Easy, and now...I'm back!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is MB30 still MB30? I remember you as UD40 from ages ago, but just because UD40 and MB30 are so close, I got confused haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Is MB30 still MB30? I remember you as UD40 from ages ago, but just because UD40 and MB30 are so close, I got confused haha


MB30 is now Wade County. Before MB30, he was BG44.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to be JA50.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Got it! And youre the dude whos cursed Bosh out of Miami!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Got it! And youre the dude whos cursed Bosh out of Miami!!


:horsepoop:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, im away from the "initials + number" game. Sick of my favourite players being traded, so went for the safe bet :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Yeah, im away from the "initials + number" game. Sick of my favourite players being traded, so went for the safe bet :laugh:


I heard Wade is on the trading block...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Names for DQ for 3:

-The Deity
-The Voice of God
-The Oracle
-Nostradamus 
-Mr. Cleo
-I Told You So
-Inside Man
-Boo-yah!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh: Nice work Jace.

I like all those options.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like I told you so


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> Names for DQ for 3:
> 
> -The Deity
> -The Voice of God
> ...



I kept it simple, and I'll never have to change this one again.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------

